# Disclaiming part of an inheritance



## legal33 (10 May 2011)

I know it is possible to disclaim an inheritance of eg 100 acres of land. But can I disclaim say 80 acres and inherit 20 acres so that I do not have to pay a big inheritance tax bill?

Thanks


----------



## mf1 (10 May 2011)

My understanding is that it is all or nothing. 

mf


----------



## Joe_90 (16 May 2011)

Well 

Have you checked into Agricultural relief?


----------



## 4th estate (6 Jul 2011)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/cat/guide/disclaimer.html


----------



## challenges (6 Jul 2011)

What happens if  there are say 15 people on a will.... 5 are deceased, 5 have signed disclaimers and the other 5 have taken no legal steps?


----------



## WizardDr (15 Jul 2011)

what is the relationship bewteen you and the donor?


----------

